# glass 2 liter pepsi bottle



## sheila (Oct 11, 2005)

I've learned so much here! At least now I can go through some of the bottles in Mom's basement and know immediately that they're very common!! LOL I did find a glass 2 liter pepsi with the lid and thought it seemed unusual. Are they uncommon? I didn't take a pic but can if necessary. Thanks!


----------



## digdug (Oct 11, 2005)

The 2 Liter bottles were not used for very long. They came out around 1976 and were used until the early to mid 1980's. They were replaced by the plastic 2 Liter bottle.  The larger size bottles have gone up in price. I've seen them sell for anywhere from $5 all the way up to $40!    If it is in good shape, etc. I would say at least $15 to $20. I think they had 2 different styles of the Pepsi 2 Liter. The most common is the 'swirl' bottle. It has a swirl pattern of lines embossed (raised) on the glass all the way up the sides. The other (and harder to find) is just a straight sided bottle, no swirls, no design embossed, just a lot of paint (ACL) showing the Pepsi logo.
 Good Find!!


----------

